# 2Cool Championship BBQ Cook Off.



## Tiny

Just kinda thinking about it right now, but who would be interested in a little cooking competition?? There are several bugs to be worked out and decisions to be made as far as dates, location, costs, prizes, etc...

If we had enough people intersted, we would need a venue which could serve as a 1 day type venue, like a park or something that had room for bbq pits and allowed the consumtion of cold beers. (would only have a competition on "quick bbq", for instance, fajita's, pork ribs, chicken, etc..)


Or a place that could serve as an overnite venue so that we could have ample time to compete with brisket.


Open for discusion and recomendations. Please hit the poll if you would like to participate in either way. :cheers:


----------



## GulfCoast02

Sounds like it could be a good time, keep us posted


----------



## speckle-catcher

come up with a couple grilling categories. I might enter something. 

and congrats on the 10 days!


----------



## Tiny

speckle-catcher said:


> come up with a couple grilling categories. I might enter something.
> 
> and congrats on the 10 days!


I didn't say smoker competion... I said BBQ.... Ohh and it will be on open fire only, as in a charcoal grill or smoker, no gas....


----------



## Long Pole

Tiny said:


> I didn't say smoker competion... I said BBQ.... Ohh and it will be on open fire only, as in a charcoal grill or smoker, no gas....


Hank Hill wouldn't approve of that...

Who really uses propane and propane accessories anyways? :spineyes:


----------



## bwguardian

Maybe have it in front of Top Water Grill? A good buddy of mine holds his annual fishing tourney there every year since they have been around for the Houston Area Maritime Society complete with beer, bbq, and live music!


----------



## RedRaider98

Just an Idea, but not many of us have trailer rigs. Why not make it teams of 3 or 4 that way those of us that don"t have trailered pits can join up with those that do. The owner of the pit would be Head cook. It would be a real good way to get to know a few people and maybe learn someone elses methods for cookin.


----------



## MarshJr.

I would be down
i might need some lessons or recipes though


----------



## waterspout

I want to be the judge that wonders around and steals cold drinks from everyones coolers and get to do the tasting!! lol

that lil gerbil up there on his wheel today and your heads a spinning or what???


----------



## JustAddSalt

I don't know any of you guys but that sounds like fun. I have just one questions--can we make it somewhere else than around the Houston area. Us country boys hate that traffic. More of a mid coast location for the guys that travel from down south. Just a thought. :cheers:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

waterspout said:


> I want to be the judge that wonders around and steals cold drinks from everyones coolers and get to do the tasting!! lol
> 
> that lil gerbil up there on his wheel today and your heads a spinning or what???


No judges, just OP's

opinionated potlickers!


----------



## PasadenaMan

I cant cook awsome BBQ but I have a BBQ Pit my father made from sratch including the trailer that I can contribute if I am added to a team. Its made out of a 36 or 42" pipe and has a box on the side. Not not painted but we hav eused it a few times.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK

*Judge*

Here comes the judge if (free beer ) BBQ is available

:cheers:


----------



## El Carnicero

Put me all in for that one! Just a couple weeks advance notice.


----------



## C.Hern5972

I would be interested as well....


----------



## Tiny

Cool!! Looks like we have some interest. This would not an individual cook off. It will be teams, the only Stipulation will be that the Chief Cook be a member of 2cool. 

I'll need a committee to help out with the thing, PM me if interested.

I'll come up with the rules (I'll plagiarize off the rules from my up coming company cook off.)

Ya'll start thinking of some venues... I starting to think... Sam's beach maybe??
I've never cooked in the sand, but hey... 

But then again Bay Street Park in Texas City sounds really good to me.. (Across from Boyd's on TC Dike Road)

Ya'll think up some good places to have it and I'll post up a new thread and we can decide the location and the date by majority vote.

Thanks!!


----------



## Gilbert

what kind of help do you need tiny?


----------



## Shin-Diggin

Wonder if there any RV parks or Camp grounds that would host us. I would perfer cooler to cold weather then summer time.


----------



## FREON

Gilbert said:


> what kind of help do you need tiny?


 prepping the tripas and molejas....2 things I'm sure you know how to do. :rotfl:


----------



## MarshJr.

i vote to add "no tripas or sweetbreads" to the rule book



FREON said:


> prepping the tripas and molejas....2 things I'm sure you know how to do. :rotfl:


----------



## Tiny

Gilbert said:


> what kind of help do you need tiny?


Just general help with set up, getting required judging supplies, trophies, help keep the peace and make sure everybody follows the rules while walking around, flingin poo and drinkin cold beer. :biggrin:


----------



## jacobp80

I have a team that just started about three years ago. We usually compete well the first day. After that, well last year at the Brazoria fair we all got into a fight over when to put on the brisket. 3am security had to cut us off from our ice chest.


----------



## txsooner

*Good Idea*

I would be up for it. Just let us know a time and place. An overnighter would be best so that we could also cook brisket, etc.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

Will there be a George Foreman category?


----------



## Centex Bigwater

My team just got a new rig and we're ready to compete. Sometime after tailgate season would be good.

Don't forget the Bloody Marys.....


----------



## Gilbert

FREON said:


> prepping the tripas and molejas....2 things I'm sure you know how to do. :rotfl:


show do :cheers:


----------



## Gilbert

Tiny said:


> Just general help with set up, getting required judging supplies, trophies, help keep the peace and make sure everybody follows the rules while walking around, flingin poo and drinkin cold beer. :biggrin:


I'll help you out cause I don't have a big pit to cook on.


----------



## Shin-Diggin

jacobp80 said:


> I have a team that just started about three years ago. We usually compete well the first day. After that, well last year at the Brazoria fair we all got into a fight over when to put on the brisket. 3am security had to cut us off from our ice chest.


I see a big Denied stamp on your entry form. Thanks for sharing lol


----------



## Gilbert

Shin-Diggin said:


> I see a big Denied stamp on your entry form. Thanks for sharing lol


kick them out and keep their cooler :biggrin:


----------



## justin-credible1982

Don't know if i could get a team, but would be interested in attending...


----------



## Shin-Diggin

Gilbert said:


> kick them out and keep their cooler :biggrin:


The way it sounds is it was empty any way:slimer:


----------



## Long Pole

Gilbert said:


> I'll help you out cause I don't have a big pit to cook on.


x2

What about a Weber...the 18" Dia one. :biggrin:


----------



## bluewaterrip

What about having it at San Luis Pass that way we can eat the results, have a beer, and wet a line all at the same time. I have never been on a cooking team but it sounds fun.


----------



## billtexwc

Have pit and team will travel


----------



## billtexwc

x2 on San Luis Pass


----------



## Nokillbill

i got some property between baycity and matagorda. if yall dont have a venue maybe thats a thought. 500 acres could handle some rvs and tent camping.id have to be a judge.and where i come from judges drink free


----------



## Rusty S

Sounds like fun. rs


----------



## Bone Pile

Make sure there are no ground fires.


----------



## PasadenaMan

*Pit available.*



Gilbert said:


> I'll help you out cause I don't have a big pit to cook on.


Gilbert, This is the Pit that I have access to, its my Dads
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=167445


----------



## Tiny

Which side of SLP are ya'll refering? Galveston or Brazoria County? FWI Sam's Beach is just down the road from SLP, in Brazoria county and much easier to access and there is less hassle with the coppers.


----------



## bluewaterrip

I normally go to the Galveston side. I figure this time of the year the crowds would be low and plenty of room for all the pits. I have seen numerous large groups there throughout the summer. If it is going to be a family event then it would be good to be a little East from the Pass so you dont have to worry about the bad rip tides with the little ones running around in the water.


----------



## buckbuddy

COUNT ME IN!!!


----------



## BigRoo

I have a hibachi so i may be in!


----------



## hoser76

I'm in


----------



## JustAddSalt

*Tiny-*what weekend are you looking at?


----------



## bigbob

*Im Game*


----------



## smooth move

*cook off*

sounds like fun,consider the time of year and temp.


----------



## Mrschasintail

Tiny, maybe you could find a place of business that would be interested in some publicity. And you could use the parking lot?? Just an Idea. Preferably something on or around the coast. Maybe someplace that is NOT too busy. Well if it is in the Fall, it probably wouldn't be anyway.


----------



## Texas Jeweler

Maybe some place in Rockport.

Make sure you have the spelling right for my name, cause the rest of ya are just going to be donations! Having won 4th place in pork ribs at Rodeo Houston, we be ready!


----------



## Bird Dog-n-Iraq

billtexwc said:


> Have pit and team will travel


X2, just hope I'm home for the date.


----------



## bigjohn1704

if the weekend works for me i ready


----------



## firecyrus

most county fire fields let you rent them out for stuff like that. check with local fire dept to see whats available.


----------



## RedRaider98

DATE???????

I know the location is still up in the air, but I would like to reserve a date in my callender. Weekends get booked pretty fast these days between huntin/fishin/kids.


----------



## Tiny

I am going to try to have it on one of the last three weekends in October, A Friday and Saturday, which will leave Sunday open for recoup/clean up.. If this doesn't work out we will plan it for Spring 2010. Kinda like a 2cool cook-off / gathering type thingy.


----------



## Drew_Smoke

Watch out for Texans home games and the Harris County cookoff is 10/17 and the one we're doing here at west is on 10/9 & 10/10.

The one out west here is a small one and always has room for more entries. Cash & trophies for prizes. If you wanna enter one like this you don't have to do nuthin' but cook and have a good time. They do the rest.


----------



## Drew_Smoke

You have alot of interest. Make it a central locale for best turnout. If you make it a fundraiser (I can think of a few good ones) they may help you out too.


----------



## marshhunter

some thing to think about for the date is that the weekend of october 31 is opening weekend of duck season


----------



## Gilbert

Angler2407 said:


> Watch out for Texans home games and the Harris County cookoff is 10/17 and the one we're doing here at west is on 10/9 & 10/10.
> 
> The one out west here is a small one and always has room for more entries. Cash & trophies for prizes. If you wanna enter one like this you don't have to do nuthin' but cook and have a good time. They do the rest.


hit me up with info on the one out west.


----------



## Tiny

When I get confirmation of the location and available dates I'll post it up. I am really swinging for the Dickinson VFW on Hwy3. No.. it's not exactly in my backyard, but there are a lot of people in this general 50 mile range who want to do the cook off and come and enjoy the cook off.. Heck.. It's a lot closer than Sam's Beach!! Plus... they have electricity, running water, pavillion, convienience store across the street and... here's the big one... Dickinson Bayou Boat ramp is less than 1/4 mile away!!

I really do appreciate the input folks.


----------



## Spiderweb

*How about a family team catagory*

For us guys with the smaller smokers how about a family team division after all this is 2cool its about involving kids in fishing, hunting and smoking meat. Thats why we keep it G rated.

spidy


----------



## Tiny

Spiderweb said:


> For us guys with the smaller smokers how about a family team division after all this is 2cool its about involving kids in fishing, hunting and smoking meat. Thats why we keep it G rated.
> 
> spidy


I don't understand where you are coming from?? Your family can be your team and your team can be your family. I do not have a big smoker either. I can oly cook like 6 briskets on it.


----------



## Miss Dixie

Y'all are just wasting your time....you know you don't need teeth to eat Badhabit's meat.


----------



## NuclearChicken

YA'LL NOT READY


----------



## Tiny

Ohh boy... smack talkin' already, and this ain't even the official cook off thread!

If'n yall talk too much smack, I'll get my Klose pit from work and really put a whoopin on ya's.


Ohh.... You can't beat my meat!


----------



## Mont

Roger, the weekend of Halloween is Wings over Houston, the big rally in Galveston, as well as Lynerd Skynerd at Moody Gardens. That weekend is going to have some huge traffic tie ups. If the VFW will let us overnight, it would be fun to do some briskets.


----------



## Tiny

Mont said:


> Roger, the weekend of Halloween is Wings over Houston, the big rally in Galveston, as well as Lynerd Skynerd at Moody Gardens. That weekend is going to have some huge traffic tie ups. If the VFW will let us overnight, it would be fun to do some briskets.


I'm shooting for October 23, 24th. I talked to one of the board members at the VFW a day or so ago, and he is supposed to get back with me soon. Overnight is why I want to do the VFW. Close to a Police Station and Private Property, where we wouldn't be required to have security.

If we don't do it in October, we'll have to do it next Spring for sure.

I think this little cook off idea just turned into something big. Kinda like my little benefits I do...

I'll call the guy back tomorrow if I don't have an answer by today.

I'll be there Friday and Saturday (Oct. 2nd and 3rd) for my company's cook off if anybody wants to come out. :cheers:


----------



## Spiderweb

*Tiny I did not mean to be Critical*

I was not trying to be critical, I apologize. I don't have a big smoker more of a family set up.

Sorry,
Spidy


----------



## Mont

Roger, I think that weekend would be great. If it happens, count me in. It sounds like a blast. I can't make it to your company party, that weekend is the big bike rally at the dragstrip in Baytown.


----------



## Tiny

Spiderweb said:


> I was not trying to be critical, I apologize. I don't have a big smoker more of a family set up.
> 
> Sorry,
> Spidy


Well you're good to go Spidy!! There will only be one requirement for the cook off and that will be to cook one brisket. Oh, make that two requirements... and have FUN! :doowapsta


----------



## MarshJr.

do we have a def. date yet?


----------



## Tiny

No MJ, as of now the only date we "may" be able to have it in the near future is October 23/24. I am going to call the guy at the VFW today and see if he has me an swer yet. If we can't have it on that weekend, we will have to do it in the spring.


----------



## 88fan

_Im in definatly but keep it on the amature level._


----------



## Tiny

Sorry Folks, Looks like we're going to have to do this thing in the Spring. I have too much other stuff going on to be able to put it all together for October 23/24. which was, now, my only available weekend for October. I don't have time to get trophies, judging supplies, porta-cans, etc. together in time so that I too may enjoy the festivities as well. 

Unless somebody else wants to head it up, I say we do this thing in the spring. It can be a Cook Off / Picnic / Get together type thing. And will probably be more enjoyable without all the hussle and bussle of getting things together at a moments notice.

I appreciate everybody's input fo sho!!

I'll be there, at the VFW Dickinson, on Friday and Saturday if anybody want's to come and hang a little. Just ask for Roger at the BP TCC Activities Association Area.
(South side of the Big Pavilion)

Tiny


----------



## MarshJr.

Is any one intrested in doing a prequal cook off maybe in mid dec on SLP or something? just throwing it out there

this would be something way more informal than tiny was planning....no porta pottys or trophys
we could do a money pool for the winners or something

this thread got me motivated to bbq and I need to satisfy the need


----------



## Tiny

MarshJr. said:


> Is any one intrested in doing a prequal cook off maybe in mid dec on SLP or something? just throwing it out there
> 
> this would be something way more informal than tiny was planning....no porta pottys or trophys
> we could do a money pool for the winners or something
> 
> this thread got me motivated to bbq and I need to satisfy the need


Check your PM's I might have something for ya....


----------



## Gilbert

Tiny said:


> Sorry Folks, Looks like we're going to have to do this thing in the Spring. I have too much other stuff going on to be able to put it all together for October 23/24. which was, now, my only available weekend for October. I don't have time to get trophies, judging supplies, porta-cans, etc. together in time so that I too may enjoy the festivities as well.
> 
> Unless somebody else wants to head it up, I say we do this thing in the spring. It can be a Cook Off / Picnic / Get together type thing. And will probably be more enjoyable without all the hussle and bussle of getting things together at a moments notice.
> 
> I appreciate everybody's input fo sho!!
> 
> I'll be there, at the VFW Dickinson, on Friday and Saturday if anybody want's to come and hang a little. Just ask for Roger at the BP TCC Activities Association Area.
> (South side of the Big Pavilion)
> 
> Tiny


well start picking out a date for the spring. The more advance notice, the better for me. :walkingsm


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

I spent some time up north and learned to smoke some killer salmon.

Now I know there's not alot of salmon smokin:rybka: going on down here, but I'll bring my stuff and share a beer or :cheers: two and make a 10 -15 

pound batch to share with all. Sounds like some good fun!!! :bounce:

Keep Me Posted


----------



## Spiderweb

*I smoke a lot of salmon*

We don't catch it here but we do smoke it here. Smoking is kinda like frying we fry and smoke anything.

Spidy


----------



## Rusty S

Spiderweb said:


> we smoke anything.
> 
> Spidy


Man I wouldn't let that out on this board, you aint seen the East End get 2gether have you. rs


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Gilbert said:


> well start picking out a date for the spring. The more advance notice, the better for me. :walkingsm


Better yet Gilbert...you just tell us when you can make it and we'll make it another date! :rotfl:

Good idea you got here Tiny!


----------



## Freshwaterman

Count me and Rybar in. Will giv r a try!


----------



## jamesgreeson

*bbq*

IF we just got a few cookers togather and sold sandwitches we'd make more money!


----------



## Tiny

It's on!! Sometime in March, either the 19/20 or 26/27th!!


----------



## jacobp80

lets get this thread going again. I'm looking forward to some overnight cooking!


----------



## diggler

Tiny - 

Do you have a location yet? Galveston County?


----------



## El PescadoLoco

Baytown Fair Grounds fits what you are looking for, it is on the North side of Baytown on N.Main @ I-10. Probably get it done for a small donation to the Assoc. which would go back to the kids...
If this interest you can PM me and I can get you in touch with the right people....
Also I think the first week of May they are having one there. It is really laid back and is a great time and a great cause... Money helps get bids higher at auction for kids animals... If interested in the May cookoff Contact Burl McBride- 281-731-9780 and he can put you on mailing lists..


----------



## El PescadoLoco

Oh and I;m in... whereever!!


----------



## Primer

The best BBQ i've ever had was cooked by a 2cooler!


----------



## Tiny

There is a poll on TTMB. The cook off will be at the VFW in Dickinson on HWY 3 and Hughs Road.

March 19/20 or 26/27.

I will have a definate answer Next Wednesday, as far as dates.


----------



## donkeyman

I am interested early april would be good before it gets to hot ,id say go with , brisket , ribs ,( a wildgame class/fish class) and gumbo class. Start it on a Friday around noon for arrival ..party fri nite ...compition turn in starting sat around 11pm one every hour but get a good location how about Sam Houston Race Park , Harris Co Farm and Ranch, Traders Village. I used to do alot of these but my team all split up...we went by the name ""Hung Down South" and yes I won at all the places including Monaville and Luling, in my opinon Traders Village was my favorate ,than Harris County Farm and Ranch would come in second

*** there is a good cook off at Harris County Farm and ranch ,HOLD EM AND HIT EM .. THIS WEEKEND GOOD PLACE TO GO TO SEE HOW ITS ALL DONE .


----------



## Tiny

donkeyman said:


> I am interested early april would be good before it gets to hot ,id say go with , brisket , ribs ,( a wildgame class/fish class) and gumbo class. Start it on a Friday around noon for arrival ..party fri nite ...compition turn in starting sat around 11pm one every hour but get a good location how about Sam Houston Race Park , Harris Co Farm and Ranch, Traders Village. I used to do alot of these but my team all split up...we went by the name ""Hung Down South" and yes I won at all the places including Monaville and Luling, in my opinon Traders Village was my favorate ,than Harris County Farm and Ranch would come in second
> 
> *** there is a good cook off at Harris County Farm and ranch ,HOLD EM AND HIT EM .. THIS WEEKEND GOOD PLACE TO GO TO SEE HOW ITS ALL DONE .


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=2522152&postcount=89


----------



## biglove04350

I would be down for some cooking and adult drinks. Iwould do chicken, brisket, and ribs and an open catergory. the person to talk to is speckalred he help for years put on and put together a lot of bbq cookoffs and also help put on the holdem and hittem bbq in years past. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bentwater Bentrods

*BBQ Cook Off*

Oaks at Bentwater in Rockport would love to have the cook-off at our community. Just a thought... www.oaksatbentwater.com


----------

